# [lilo] fatal raid_setup (abandon)

## Naoli

Bonjour,

ne trouvant rien sur le sujet dans le forum, je me permet de poster.

arrivé au chapitre 10 de l'installation de la gentoo 2005, je configure lilo.conf, que j'ai créé, après avoir emergé lilo.

Ayant un disque dur SATA, mes partitions ne sont pas dans /dev/hda mais dans /dev/sde, c'est pourquoi j'ai mis dans lilo.conf :

```

boot=/dev/sde        

prompt              

timeout=50         

default=gentoo     

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

  label=gentoo      

  read-only          

  root=/dev/sde7

other=/dev/sde2

  label=windows
```

Mais au moment de faire /sbin/lilo, j'obtient :

```
fatal : raid_setup : stat("/dev/sde")
```

(pour info, mes partitions sont :

/dev/sde1 windows restauration

/dev/sde2 windows

/dev/sde4 parition étendue

/dev/sde5 linux boot

/dev/sde6 linux swap

/dev/sde7 linux )

EDIT :

Ayant trouvé un topic sur un autre forum se rapprochant de mon problème, ici : http://www.unixtech.be/modules.php?op=modload&name=XForum&file=print&fid=33&tid=4461

j'ai fait 

```
exit

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo
```

pour monter /dev au point de montage du cd.

Mais je ne peux plus me chrooter :

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

/bin/bash no such file or directory 
```

pourtant, ce répertoire existe, j'ai vérifié !  :Shocked: 

je ne comprends rien:?

----------

## boozo

re- 'alute

alors déjà pour monter et masquer /dev ->  *Quote:*   

> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

 

je ne sais pas trop pourquoi tu fais celà (mais je me doute un peu de l'idée de fond) mais d'après ton erreur "raid_setup" je subodore un pb de config ata/sata dans ton kernel donc tu risques de reculer pour mieux sauter au reboot  :Confused:  à ta place je vérifierais bien ma config kernel avant  :Wink: 

courage t'es bientôt au bol de sangria  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Naoli

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  re- 'alute
> 
> alors déjà pour monter et masquer /dev ->  *Quote:*   mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev   

 

Ne marche pas non plus (mount point doesnot exist)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> d'après ton erreur "raid_setup" je subodore un pb de config ata/sata dans ton kernel donc tu risques de reculer pour mieux sauter au reboot  à ta place je vérifierais bien ma config kernel avant 
> 
> 

 

Oui, j'ai vérifié, y'avait un sata pas coché, ce que j'ai corrigé, puis 

```
make && make modules_install.
```

Et à nouveau 

```
/sbin/lilo

```

Même message d'erreur  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Le bol de sangria, je le renifle sans pouvoir y goutter !!!  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

il prend quoi le parametre boot de ton lilo? la ou se trouve /boot? parce que si c'est le cas, ca se comprends de suite pourquoi ca ne fonctionne pas.

----------

## Naoli

Salut  :Razz: 

ben comme je l'ai mis, 

boot=/dev/sde  

et dans sde, y'a sde1, sde2, etc.

le /boot se trouve en sde5.

----------

## nuts

pourquoi sde au juste? t'as d autre disque dur, sinon install grub (soluce facil). car sinon je vois pas

----------

## Naoli

J'ai un seul disque en SATA, partitionné comme indiqué en premier post.

J'ai fait un 

```
umount /mnt/gentoo
```

puis remonté en  *Quote:*   

> /mnt/gentoo/dev

 

ensuite j'ai pu me chrooter, et faire 

```
/sbin/lilo
```

ce qui fonctionne, sauf que j'ai un fatal à propos de FIX-TABLE et INSTALL table à mentionner... (voulez vous le message exact ?)

----------

## nuts

chelou moi mon sata qu'importe la prise qu'il occupe est marqué sda.

----------

## boozo

houlà... tu te mélanges un peux là non... les umount/mount dans/hors le chroot  :Confused: 

```

exit ; cd /   --> sort du chroot

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

/sbin/lilo
```

et penses a monter ton /boot aussi  :Wink: 

[Edit]  *Quote:*   

> ce qui fonctionne, sauf que j'ai un fatal à propos de FIX-TABLE et INSTALL table à mentionner... (voulez vous le message exact ?)

  je n'utilise pas lilo mais oui oui on va trouver

----------

## Naoli

```
mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

/sbin/lilo

```

renvoie :

```
added gentoo *

(..)

Fatal : either FIX-TABLE or IGNORE TABLE must be specified

If not sure, first try IGNORE-TABLE (-P)
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> et penses a monter ton /boot aussi  

  quid ?

----------

## nuts

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
> 
> ...

 

chui sur que tu sors pas du chroot comme on te le dit

----------

## Naoli

Pourtant, si.

Etant donné le message d'erreur qu'il me renvoie, j'ai fait :

```
/sbin/lilo -P IGNORE-TABLE
```

qui m'a renvoyé :

```
added gentoo*

device 0x0840 : inconsistent partition table 2nd entry

CHS adress in PT : 967:0:1 --> LBA (15534855)

LBA adress in PT : 14621040 --> CHS (910:30:1)

the partition table has *NOT* been adjusted

added windows
```

Sinon, 

```
/sbin/lilo -P FIX-TABLE
```

 donne 

```

added gentoo *

device 0x0840 : inconsistent partition table 2nd entry

CHS adress in PT : 967:0:1 --> LBA (15534855)

LBA adress in PT : 14621040 --> CHS (910:30:1)

writing modified partition table to device 0x0840

added windows
```

----------

## nuts

moi ej dis reboot car apparament t arrive pas monter ton proc

----------

## Naoli

Voyant avec angoisse que

 *Quote:*   

>  -P {fix|ignore|<global-option>}
> 
>               Fix  or  ignore  `corrupt'  partition  tables,  i.e.,  partition tables with linear and cylin-
> 
>               der/head/sector addresses that do not correspond.  Always try -P ignore first, as -P fix  will
> ...

 

J'ai donc rebooté  :

```
"kernel panic -not syncing : vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (0.0)"
```

Le kernel panique  :Exclamation:  Moi aussi  :Surprised: 

D'autant plus que maintenant depuis le livecd :

```
ls /mnt/gentoo
```

donne :

(rien)

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nuts

tu kernel panic sur ton livecd? fort!

----------

## boozo

tu confonds encore... tu bootes sur le livecd et tu te chroot dessuite comme dis dans le manuel et là c'est normal que tu n'ais rien dans /mnt/gentoo attendu que tu es sur ton systeme et plus sur le livecd  :Wink: 

----------

## Naoli

 *nuts wrote:*   

> tu kernel panic sur ton livecd? fort!

 

Tu es désagréable. Bien sûr que non, j'ai retiré le CD en bootant.

 *Quote:*   

> tu bootes sur le livecd et tu te chroot dessuite comme dis dans le manuel et là c'est normal que tu n'ais rien dans /mnt/gentoo attendu que tu es sur ton systeme et plus sur le livecd 

 

ok, merci. Je ne suis pas habitué du tout à chroot  :Exclamation: 

Mais cela ne règle pas le problème de mon kernel panic !

----------

## nuts

t'as raté ton kernel

----------

## Naoli

 *nuts wrote:*   

> t'as raté ton kernel

 

Explique toi... N'oublie pas que tu à affaire à un noob...  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

j'en sais fichtre rien tu as sans doute oublier une option necessaire a ton kernel ce qui explique pourquoi il crash

----------

## Naoli

J'ai mis les options décrites dans le HOWTO.

S'il y a une erreur, ça vient - je pense, du SATA, à la base.

----------

## boozo

il veux dire que tu as mal configuré ton kernel

 *Quote:*   

> kernel panic -not syncing : vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown

 

tu as bien mis les bons filesystems de tes partitions en dur dans ta config ?

tu as utilisé genkernel ou tu l'a fait à la main le kernel ?

----------

## Naoli

A la main, comme décrit dans le HOWTO

----------

## boozo

à tous hazards est-ce ton cas ?

----------

## Naoli

bien, je suis de nouveau à 

```
# /sbin/lilo

added gentoo *

(..)

Fatal : either FIX-TABLE or IGNORE TABLE must be specified

If not sure, first try IGNORE-TABLE (-P)
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Naoli

 *boozo wrote:*   

> à tous hazards est-ce ton cas ?

 

A propos de sde ? oui, sans aucun doute  :Wink: 

[EDIT]

Mais je vois pas en quoi changer sda en sde empecherait mon noyau de crasher ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Et puis, mes prises USB sont directement reliées à la carte mère, protégées par une petite boite en métal...  :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

je parlais du flash reader  :Rolling Eyes:  car c'est une piste interessante sur le fait que ton disque soit en sde et non en sda comme pour nuts par exemple

sinon il doit y avoir 2 sortes d'options sata dans le noyau ide et scsi je crois vérifies que tu utilises le bon en dur et que l'autre est bien désactivé

ensuite vérifies que tu as les bons filesystems en dur également

dsl là je n'ai plus de temps mais ton pb semble venir d'un de ces cas là (et/ou d'un pb de définition dans le fichier /etc/fstab et ton lilo.conf)

donc check un peu tout çà et utilise la fonction Search du forum (et attendu que tu débutes dans tout les cas ne fait rien comme commande qui ne soit explicite et validé par le man par exemple  :Wink:  ) poste le fstab le lilo.conf, le .config et un lspci -v stp comme çà d'autres auront sûrement un oeil plus neuf sur le pb et donc d'autres idées  :Smile: 

[Edit] ps : j'oubliais, en cas de flash reader --> mettre CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y dans le .config

----------

## Naoli

Bonsoir

Merci pour ton aide. En effet je n'ai pas été clair, mais j'ai 4 prises USB reliées sur la carte mère qui prennent les sda.

J'ai vérifié le noyau, il me semble correct. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux que je réinstalle carrément, en utilisant genkernel pour moins de souci. Ca fera perdre moins de temps et d'énergie, en espérant que ça fonctionne, cette fois...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci tout de même pour ton aide très précieuse  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux que je réinstalle carrément, en utilisant genkernel pour moins de souci. Ca fera perdre moins de temps et d'énergie, en espérant que ça fonctionne, cette fois... 

  ben c'est comme tu le sens mais ce n'est pas trop satisfaisant pour la culture... :Sad: 

bon courage pour la suite alors  :Wink: 

ps : tant que tu y es, dans l'affaire, tu pourrais en profiter pour virer lilo et mettre grub à la place  :Laughing: 

----------

## Naoli

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps : tant que tu y es, dans l'affaire, tu pourrais en profiter pour virer lilo et mettre grub à la place 

 

 :Very Happy: 

D'accord, mais pourquoi ?  Grub est-il réellement mieux ?  :Razz: 

Merci encore

----------

## boozo

ya  :Very Happy:  ...enfin amha car plus récent, mieux construit et plus versatile (mais qui a dit troll ?  :Laughing:  )

----------

## riddler76

Salut jai le meme probleme avec mon ubuntu ,je sais que ce n'est pas le bon forum mais je demande quand meme  :Smile:  je suis heberger chez OVH .

J'ai mit a jour mon kernel (bzImage-2.6.22.1-xxxx-std-ipv4-32-hz1000)

En suivant le guide de ovh mais au moment ou il faut taper cette commande "/sbin/lilo" j'ai un message d'erreur qui saffiche :

```
root@ns25739:~# /sbin/lilo

Warning:  LINEAR is deprecated in favor of LBA32:  LINEAR specifies 24-bit

  disk addresses below the 1024 cylinder limit; LBA32 specifies 32-bit disk

  addresses not subject to cylinder limits on systems with EDD bios extensions;

  use LINEAR only if you are aware of its limitations.

Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/hda")
```

Voila mon fichier lilo.conf :

```
boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=50

linear

default=linux

append="nousb noapic"

serial=0,9600n8

image=/boot/bzImage-2.6.22.1-xxxx-std-ipv4-32-hz1000

label=linux

read-only

root=/dev/hda1

append="nousb noapic"
```

Merci de votre aide .

----------

